# Vexta Stepper Help



## byawor (Jan 21, 2018)

Can an Arduino be used as a controller for this Vexta stepper driver?
Bob


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 21, 2018)

Probably, but the input pins are out of focus you photo. Post a better photo of the connectors and we can give a definite answer.


----------



## byawor (Jan 21, 2018)

better pic also I have manual in PDF if that helps


----------



## ThomasSK (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes, those are fairly simple to control with a Arduino or other microcontroller. 

For testing, you can connect a momentary on pushbutton to CW or CCW, and for each push of the button, the motor should move 1 step. 
I don't remember if H.OFF should be jumpered, but its in the manual for the driver, so is the correct setup for the small switches.

If you are using it with a Arduino, use some optocouplers to isolate the arduino from the controller, or the arduino will die.


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 23, 2018)

It is more common to find arduino programs that generate a step and a direction signal, rather than the CW CCW of this driver. It should not be hard to program around.

I suspect the driver has an opto built into it. Using an external one as well could make for slow response.


----------



## byawor (Feb 8, 2018)

If someone could link to the Arduino (or other) hardware that I need it would be very much appreciated. 
Thanks
Bob


----------

